# كتاب ادارة المشاريع pmbokبالعربي الطبعة الرابعه



## nizar151 (10 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من اخواني وزملائي افادتي بكتاب ال PMBOK 4th edition ومترجم بالعربي لكي يتسنى فهم بعض الافكار الصعبه اجازكم الله كل الخير وبارك لكم اعمالكم الطيبه
وانا منتظر خدمتكم الجليله
شكراً


----------



## zaher z (10 يوليو 2010)

للاسف انا ما عندي ......


----------



## sahran78 (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحميل الكتاب من هالرابط بالعربي
http://www.zshare.net/download/51657222c61cadc0/


----------



## algenaby (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً يا اخي


----------



## قمر الزمان* (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا افادكم الله


----------



## SHAKSHAK2011 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## hammhamm44 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## body55 (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة
لكن هذا الإصدار الثالث وليس الرابع


----------

